# Dependent visa



## Shwetha Pavan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello,
I am Shwetha from India. I got married recently and my husband is a funded PhD student in germany. I want to join him on a dependent visa, mean time my company is ready to transfer my job to germany in the name of 'International Support assignment'; and is ready to pay me 8000 euros per year. I have no clue as to how I should process it. Should i apply for working visa? or is it like i can go there and then apply for work permit??


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Shwetha Pavan.

You need to apply for family reunion visa.

Please call the consulate and ask which application is needed for the same. i'm not sure about it.


Please download and read this below pdf.
http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3174910/Daten/3233640/download_datei_family_reunion_spouse_visa.pdf

Regards


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

likith_jogi said:


> Hi Shwetha Pavan.
> 
> You need to apply for family reunion visa.
> 
> ...


Careful what you apply for! 

Dependents of students don't normally get an automatic right to work in Germany. Your husband would have to show that he can maintain the both of you without you working or needing public funds.

If your employer transfers you to Germany, then they should apply for the appropriate visa for you.

I am not sure whether an inter company transfer is subject to different rules, but normally a salary of 8k would not be enough!


----------

